# Guide me



## sophiaedward123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I'm Sophia Edward from USA. I am planning to remodel my small house where I have two 2 bedrooms and not that much big the change I want is to make this big one bed room and some changes in kitchen and bathroom as well. As bathroom occupies more space so I was thinking to do something different and thought to increase the space of bedroom? But I am confuse now :sad:, can any one give me advice how I can make home beautiful and attractive? I will be waiting for your responses.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Sophie, welcome to the forum.

Will the house decrease in value if it is only one bedroom?

I believe you should have a professional look at the house to make suitable suggestions.

You may have load bearing walls to take into consideration.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Sophia

I second James suggestion. There are structural issues involved with that much remodeling. Typically The weight of the ceilings joists rests on an inside wall and an outside wall. To remove such a load bearing interior wall requires a beam. It can be done But it must be done properly. It is an area the wiser of us would refrain from making specific suggestions. As a licensed and insured contractor, I would not bid the job without at least a sealed engineer drawing because of the liability.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sophia, Welcome to the Router Forums! Hopefully we can help you in your router and woodworking pursuits. There are many here who will chime-in, I would venture to guess. There are numerous things that affect the feasibility of your doing floor plan changes. You may wish to have drawings of the floor plan as-is, and then make a drawing of the floor plan as you wish it to be. Contact your local building inspector or an architect to verify that what you wish to do is feasible. There are several major potential hazards to doing this type of work without substantial knowledge. A few of the "big ones" that come to mind are load-bearing walls, electrical, plumbing and HVAC. Not all walls in a structure can be safely modified - if you have a roof - you have load bearing walls. Electrical items in a wall can cause need for professional help, as can plumbing and HVAC. Please contact a professional for your own safety - both physical and financial!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I answered in your duplicate thread:
Router Forums - View Single Post - Guide me


----------

